

Ask HN: Open source commenting systems for static pages - alternatives to Juvia? - przemoc

Comments can be invaluable, and in fact they often are, being more interesting or insightful than the commented story. Sites like LWN, HN, Reddit often stands as proofs. So? Comments are precious and you should treat them with care.<p>It may sound a bit cliche, but by visiting various sites and blogs I can tell that a lot of people just don't care, as they're using external solutions like Disqus and IntenseDebate. Such services surely ease going with static blog platforms and other sites, but... They take comments of your site visitors from you. They "deprive" you of full comment control. It's only up to you whether you agree to hold comments outside of your site. I have mixed feelings about choosing this _easy_ way.<p>That's why I'm here and asking you, dear hackers, about alternative open source solution that anyone can host on their own and use from their static pages. (It would be best if Markdown support was already built-in in them.) It's not rocket science to build such system, but if there are good ones already available, I think we could just use them instead of reinventing the wheel (at least for now :&#62;).<p>Do you know any open source commenting systems for static pages besides Juvia [1]? What is the best one in terms of features and which one would you recommend?<p>Juvia looks ok, but I would prefer something lighter, maybe nodejs-based project. Even supporting only 1 site would be enough.<p>[1] https://github.com/phusion/juvia
======
sdoering
Greetings from Germany,

as I am preparing the switch to a static site, I hope, there are interesting
answers waiting out here.

Juvia is interesting, but - as you said - a bit overweight. ;-)

So I hope, that there do exist interesting alternatives, but till now, I
didn't find any.

~~~
przemoc
Unfortunately HN wasn't helpful this time. That's why I'm trying other
communication channels.

webapps.SX: <http://webapps.stackexchange.com/q/28118/10671>

r/webdev: <http://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/v8kvw/>

We'll see how it will go. Well, maybe Juvia is really the only such solution
so far. That would be quite sad.

